# [TIP KDE] Ajouter une action dans le menu contextuel

## Bobyl

Bonjour à tous,

c'est après avoir pris la sale habitude du windowsien pour envoyer des fichiers par mail (clic droit -> envoyer par mail) que j'ai cherché à reproduire le même fonctionnement sous KDE.

Pour pouvoir ajouter un lien "Envoyer par E-Mail", il faut tout d'abord un fichier email.desktop définissant l'action. Pour KDE 3.4 (et probablement les versions antérieures), il doit être situé ici:

```
/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/email.desktop
```

et pour KDE 3.5 (à vérifier, je n'ai que KDE 3.4 sur gentoo, j'ai fait le test sur une debian pour le 3.5):

```
/opt/kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/email.desktop
```

Une fois le fichier créé, il ne reste plus qu'à l'éditer pour y mettre ce qui suit:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Actions=Email

Encoding=UTF-8

ServiceTypes=allfiles

[Desktop Action Email]

Name=Envoyer un E-Mail avec Thunderbird

Exec=thunderbird -compose "attachment='file://%F'"

Icon=thunderbird
```

Et voilà, une nouvelle action apparaît dans le menu contextuel de konqueror qui permet d'envoyer directement des mails avec pièces jointes.

----------

## sno35

Merci !

Et ça marche aussi avec

~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus

 :Smile: 

----------

